
Blackvue Dashcams are livestreaming car audio/video feed as well as GPS publicly - bochoh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5BnxAz9lyo
======
ObsoleteNerd
These cameras are insanely popular here in Australia. I know multiple people
who have them in their cars, who aren't very tech minded, and who most likely
just clicked through like the video poster above.

It's clear from the GIF in the video description how deceptive this is,
whether maliciously or through the oh-so-common crappiness of bundled apps
these days.

